# KT:so.....



## Clark Kent (Jul 6, 2012)

*so.....
By Entryteam - 07-06-2012 02:07 AM
Originally Posted at: KenpoTalk*
====================

is Tracy's Kenpo considered "Chinese Kenpo", "American Kenpo", or "Kenpo Karate".

Opinions???


Read More...


------------------------------------
KenpoTalk.com Post Bot - Kenpo Feed


----------



## Sensei_Dez (Sep 28, 2012)

haha, touchy subject, the way I'd put it, it's from Ed Parker's American Kenpo, sometimes it's called Chinese kenpo, but none of those are really the answer, it's considered Tracy's kenpo, better to just know your lineage than to parallel it to another art.


----------

